# My collection of detailing pr0n



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Everyone knows them so i'm not going to bore you (or myself) with writing the product list.

Enjoy 


















































































My mad scientist set 









































































This came a few days ago...happy happy joy joy



















So i went to buy Menzerna backing plates and i couldn't help myself...










Thank you for reading, and yes, i know i have issues :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

some nice products. and im sure you will enjoy the machine, need to get and use mine more.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice collection there mate!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice product colection there mate :thumb:


----------



## catalin1984 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lovely collection.

That's it I'm taking out my collection on display . It's going to take a while before i shoot it, but......


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice I cant wait for the reviews now:wave:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You got a Flex! Lucky bugger!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Lovely collection
and also very good photos


----------



## Hardc0re (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice collection, hopefully one day my collection can become as good.


----------



## kxlylmz (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely collection


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice ... but what on earth are you treating with steel wool?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

voon said:


> Nice ... but what on earth are you treating with steel wool?


My exhaust tips :car:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Hm, they don't get all scratched? I'd never have thought you could use steel wool .... in my mental image, that leaves a totally scratched surface. Guess I'm wrong?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

It's a very fine grade of steel wool, i use it with P21 metal polish or Megs NXT Metal, they don't get scratched, i saw a lot of professional detailers using it before i tried it myself 

Here is a closer look










I bought the wool from CYC, it's 00 graded :
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/-00-wire-wool/prod_377.html


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the pic, it looks perfect  Is "00" some norm? I have to find out if I can get something like that here in Chocolateland.

EDIT: It seems to be ... found for instance this: http://www.aduis-basteln.ch/stahlwolle-00,-200-g-art501108.aspx .... also called 0. I guess it is more or less the same thing?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I really have no clue if it's a norm, i can only guess. We have some similar stuff here in Romania but i didn't want to risk ruining my tips so i payed extra to get it from CYC and i can tell you it's 100% safe 
Besides, those 2 packs that i got will last me probably for the next 15-20 years as it's only necessary to wire wool them twice a year


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Good haul of kit - loving the chemistry set of conical flask bottles 

Have you tried the flex as yet? I do like the look of that new rotary design (and the Festool) :thumb:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Are these 32oz?(MaxiSudsII and CW&G) And where can you get these?


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

-JP- said:


> Are these 32oz?(MaxiSudsII and CW&G) And where can you get these?


Directly from the Chemical guys site:

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/BEST_CARWASH_SHAMPOO_CITRUS_BASED_WASH_AND_GLOSS_p/citwgloshalgal.htm


----------



## st220lover (Jun 26, 2009)

How much was the entire set then??


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

-JP- said:


> Are these 32oz?(MaxiSudsII and CW&G) And where can you get these?


I got them from CYC back in the day when CW&G was gel like, not watery like it's today.



yetizone said:


> Good haul of kit - loving the chemistry set of conical flask bottles
> 
> Have you tried the flex as yet? I do like the look of that new rotary design (and the Festool) :thumb:


Thank you, i enjoy mixing stuff in them also great for dilutions and keeping the bulk products.

I haven't had the chance to use it, sucky weather atm but i will first chance i get. Even bought some ONR and a MF sponge, trying to overcome the fear of using it


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

nice collection indeed!


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

st220lover said:


> How much was the entire set then??


Sorry, i missed your question. The entire set of what ?


----------



## orakolo17 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic collection !!


----------



## smudger86 (Dec 26, 2010)

excellent collection... except where do you keep it all!!??


----------



## ionutz_cjv5 (Feb 18, 2011)

nice collection,

he probably has a big garage


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Baracuda said:


>


Is that Original Mercedes Benz leather care? Any issues with it?

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice, what make are the pump sprayers?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice collection...


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Shinearama is bad for your wallet, way to many products to choose from 










Tornador 2 with their APC and Magifoam from Autobrite.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Black Baron's Daddy :devil:

The Airforce Master Blaster features a total of 8 peak horsepower. Two twin fan, 4.0 Peak horsepower motors that deliver up to 58,500 feet per minute of clean, filtered, warm airflow. Two switches allow users to set the airflow and temperature at 3 different levels. Use either motor (front or rear) independently or both simultaneously for maximum power. Five different nozzles enable users to position airflow where desired and eliminate water spots.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

One word nice bit of kit there buddie.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Jeeez some kit. I love the simplicty of the Concours. Sitting amongst the big polishers ect... so elegant!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic collection there buddy.


----------



## catalin1984 (Feb 24, 2009)

Where did you buy the master blaster? Nice beast


----------



## xtrasnake (Dec 22, 2010)

Lovely collection, i read your post twice and the urge for detaling is getting stronger. To bad for the weather here wich is stopping me to touch the car. I don't post alot here as you can see its my second post but i couldnt help it not to say something. Best of luck!


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

catalin1984 said:


> Where did you buy the master blaster? Nice beast


http://www.bikedryer.co.uk/master.php


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice kit there buddie,


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice collection :buffer:



Baracuda said:


> My mad scientist set


So what exactly do you do with this stuff? :lol:


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you !

I'm keeping parts of my bulk stuff in them, easier to handle and pour from them


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

very nice kit there mate!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice. What do you think Poorboys Nattys white looks/durability compare to those high end wax like Pinnacle and Zymöl?

Is it worth to try in this "budget" range?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Natty white is one of the best waxes pound/quality imho. You won't regret using it.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top Collection :thumb:


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Sweet mate, really sweet!


----------



## cwspellowe (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice, quite the collection!

I desperately need to stock up again, neglected the car the last 6 months or so, hasn't seen a proper polish in a while. Really need to pull my finger out, credit card time? haha


----------

